# Professional Pics of the Marcato Crew



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

While we were down in Raleigh, my wonderful friend Jennifer Chappell took some absolutely stunning photos of my crew. Wanted to share them all.

Strauss

2.5 weeks shy of 9 years









That face, that face, that fabulous face









It melts my foolish heart









Handsome and happy, that's my Mousedog













































A better dog I'll never have









Hai!









Doesn't he have the softest eyes?









He should be a model









Would love to see this photo in a calendar









Mirada

3 Years old









Ickle Bitty Mogwai!









Gotta give Mirada credit, she takes a beautiful picture. Regal and statuesque is definitely her thing.









Pretty pretty princess!


















Drinking out of a fountain


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Vixie

Vixieboo!









Her ears crack me up!









I really can't believe that this is Mrs. Bunny Waggums! 11 months old already!









I can't wait to get her on sheep!









Mahler

The best stacks I have to date


















I love this photo



























Please throw the fizbee!









Fizbee lips!









Look up, dude!









Chillaxin









So much love for this photo









Wesson

Almost 18 months









Whacha staring at, Smidge?









Well, hello! It's so nice to see your eyes!









Wes is a happy girl









She's not as well camouflaged as Mahler and Moo!









Oh those eyes....it is so hard to photograph a dark dog. I just love this picture.


















Who called me?









The girls all together


















Four of the five. Vixie was SO done, lol









End


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

Fantastic shots! My Princess had the same ear problem as Strauss from a hematoma, added character and extra cuteness 

My my, Miranda! Such a gorgeous girl!

Frisbee lips may be my favorite haha


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Beautiful dogs. Im very close to Ytown Ohio so Im in your neck of the woods. Great pictures . Thanks for sharing.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

Pictures of your old boy, #9 with you both together, and #13 are my absolute favorites! Awesome pictures. You should have some of them framed


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Beautiful beautiful photos, Jackie!


----------



## mehpenn (May 22, 2006)

Those are wonderful!! You've got a beautiful crew... and if Wesson comes up missing, don't check my house. *cough, cough*


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

All beautiful.
Lots of wall hangers in that set.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Jackie, outstanding pictures. What a beautiful pack! These are pictures to cherish

I love this picture, "hey, where the heck is she going?"


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

wow beautiful pics! Love the one of you and all 3 of the girls together!


----------



## glinny (Sep 14, 2011)

Great photos. I especially like the ones of you and Strauss. And Mirada with drinking fountain is wonderful.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Awesome pics! Worth every dime. You have got a good looking pack.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

awesome photos!


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Love it!


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Mirada is beautiful! The whole pack looks great but Mirada is really a looker.


----------



## bunchoberrys (Apr 23, 2010)

Wow. Wonderful pics. Love Wesson. Beautiful.:wub:


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Beautiful crew!


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

You already know how much I love these photos!

And MOUSE. I love that Mouse so, so much, and it's clear that you do, too <3 He is such a special dog, and I'm really happy you have these incredible photos. They need to be printed and framed.


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

MANY of these are definitely becoming wall hangers!

The woman that took these photos did it as a favor to me. She will be (hopefully) using some of these photos in her portfolio. She was so incredibly patient.

And while I cherish all the photos, the ones of Mousedog are extra special. At 9 years of age, I'm not sure I'll have an opportunity to do something like this with him again (due to cost and what not).

We also lucked out because it had been gloomy ALL DAY! We got to the site, and the sun had come out. Everything was just beautiful.

The pictures of Wes kinda melt my heart <3 Can't believe she's being bred next year. The time just kinda flies by!


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

Everytime I would see a pic I would say "awwww" until the last one which was "awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww"


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

Strauss is SOOOO beautiful  I just want to give him a cuddle :wub: 

The others are lovely looking dogs too  But Strauss is adorable


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Great pictures....love the last one of all 4 of them...


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Beautiful photos! You look lovely too!


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Very beautiful photos, you have a lovely crew


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

ksotto333 said:


> Great pictures....love the last one of all 4 of them...


I actually have five dogs, but by the time that picture came around, Vixie was just so over it, lol


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

gee i had such a wonderful time looking at all your dogs, just beautiful, and ill take your sable (be still my heart)!!!!!!!!!! thanks so much for sharing


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Glad y'all enjoyed the pictures so much


----------

